# pseudoephedrine meth making methods?



## RoBlanco

I need the easiest possible method of making small-medium ammounts, preferably using pseudoephedrine.


----------



## HEISENBERG

Methamphetamine from ephedrine tablets


----------



## diogenes

Is it the same D-methamphetamine that results from pseudoephedrine? I remember once looking into this and I came to this conclusion. They are isomers of each other by the -OH group and this is reduced when turning it them into methamphetamine. So can either be used and get the same result?


----------



## G.Patton

diogenes said:


> Is it the same D-methamphetamine that results from pseudoephedrine? I remember once looking into this and I came to this conclusion. They are isomers of each other by the -OH group and this is reduced when turning it them into methamphetamine. So can either be used and get the same result?



diogenesI think you will obtain racemic mixture.


----------



## diogenes

They are isomers of each other, but there are two stereocentres and the one they differ is reduced to H so no longer acts as a stereocenter (there are only 2 isomers of methamphetamine not 4 like ephedrine). At opne point I was obsessed with finding the answer to this question, just out of curiosity and suprisingly there is not a lot of info out there on there internet. Most info is unreliable user report etc.


----------



## diogenes

The pictures made me understand see below. And it was logical in the sense that these are the molecules with more pronounced central nervous system effect. The other to isomers of ephedrine are not effective at all.


----------



## G.Patton

Molecules may change optical structure after reduction reaction to get more energy stable form. I think you'll get racemic solution of meth as in the other way of synthesis by above reason. But it is just my assumption as an organic chemist.


----------



## diogenes

It could be, the only way to find out is by experiment, but unfortunately I am not good enough chemist yet. Perhaps someone has tried this here? Do you use polarimeter to check the rotation? E.g. after your description of the Nabenhauer patent?


----------

